# turkey jerky



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

since i went buckless this year... dont ask
i always see turky jerky like at the stores and it isnt too bad
anyone know how to make it and can it be done from like a turkey you would buy from the store


----------



## OMhunter (Jul 5, 2006)

I make alot of jerky including turkey jerky. If you have a recipe for beef jerky and you enjoy the flavor, just use it on the turkey. Slice it a bit thinner if you make your beef jerky thick. Biggest thing about turkey jerky is to make sure you dry it all the way through during the drying process. Make sure all fat is trimmed from the meat, and once it is done pat off any excess oil from the meat that would collect before you store it. And yes you can use any store bought FRESH (raw) turkey or fresh hunted!

If ya want some specific recipes send me a pm.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

you can buy some beef roast on sale an slice for jerky


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 22, 2004)

My daughters favorite Jerky is the Turkey jerky I make. Like what was posted use your favorite mix and make sure it is dried all the way. When the frozen breast go on sale thats when I buy them and it turns out great.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have made turkey jerky for years. I use the same formula that my buddy used on venison. I finally found frozen turkey breast on sale the other day and stocked up. I needed some more so I can send some jerkey to wolf_dancer34's son over in the sand box after he gets settled in over.

I never waste my venison on jerkey as I love the meat cooked to well to use it for jerky. IMO The only difference in jerky using the same jerk is the difference in the texture of the meat to begin with. That is unless you are trying to cover up the taste of some strong tasting meat like goose. I use a heated dehydrator to dry mine.


----------



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks for the posts guys.... i need to hit the grocery store..... wow that sounds bad :lol: i never by meat... man this sux i need to shoot like 3 deer next year:lol:


----------

